# Franklin County Vermont - Beekeepers Meeting



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

March 17, 2011 will be our first organizational Franklin County Beekeepers meeting. 

We will meet at the UVM Extension Office, 278 South Main St., Suite 2, St. Albans at 6:00 pm. We will have corned beef and cabbage in honor of St. Patrick's day. Lynn Lang from Essex will be here to present and answer questions. 

We are not sure how many will be attending because this will be the very first meeting. If you know of anyone who would like to attend please let me know. Thanks, hope to see you then. 

Please contact Elaine Burnor [email protected]


----------

